# "Other" names for your horse!



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoenix gets finny, fin, fatty and now skinny.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

_Sir Eats Alot _
Well this is hilarious.  

Snickers is Snickey, Mr.Snikke, Mr.Moose and Monsieur Snicque. Also Tricky Snickey, Trickster and Wise Guy.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I call Clementine (my 17 HH draft cross) pony all the time. Also, Clementiny.
Pony is the most common by far, though. I think it's similar to calling a dog puppy.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Well the ever classic "whoa you bi*ch!!"
Little Man was also called Wee Man, chub guts and fat boy.
Go Zags gets called Buddy, Zagster, and "you as*hole" when he chases the other horses.
Last Night gets called Miss Night, Big Mare, Baby Girl and Love Love.
Destined to be Cool is Desi, Miss Desi, you ol' bi*ch, pretty baby and baby doll.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DressageDreamer said:


> Well the ever classic "whoa you bi*ch!!"
> Little Man was also called Wee Man, chub guts and fat boy.
> Go Zags gets called Buddy, Zagster, and "you as*hole" when he chases the other horses.
> Last Night gets called Miss Night, Big Mare, Baby Girl and Love Love.
> Destined to be Cool is Desi, Miss Desi, you ol' bi*ch, pretty baby and baby doll.


Chub Guts is the best name ever. It made me laugh. I may have to use it for my own fatty horse.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

first name shi last name thead. That is what my main horses nick name is.
I call another one grumpy, ornery.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Muffin man, Jackass (on those baaaad days lol,) Sassybutt, Handsome, Buddy, Skyhigh, Skinnybutt, Mr. Tall-e, Horsey man.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Pie is the Big Man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Star gets called chunky chunky fatty face, and more recently I just call her old lady. Buckshot pretty much always gets called Buck Beak (from Harry Potter)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*#@&*(!^, &?>^@$*, #&?##*%!(), %@?<*%$@,

I could go on but I think you get the point.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

B*tch seems to be Indie's second call :rofl: Specially when she's in one of her "mare moods"


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

Boo-Boo

Boo-Bear

Lazy-Bear

Sweets

Loves of the Bugs or Love-ee Bug-ee


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

My horses name is Annabelle and I call her Belle 
or Sweetie


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I forgot we also call Desi "Munch Mouth" because she also likes to eat a lot.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Casper, my personal riding horse, has always been Forrest Gump.

Any fool can see the resemblance...


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Sundance - Sun, Sunny, Sunbug, Bug, Gingypops, little one, sexy boy
Bella - Belle, Bells, Bellie, Bear, Big girl, pretty lady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

Enzo is called Zo, Zo-pony, Zoey (yes... he is a gelding), Nut, Freak-show (for those days)


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Squiggy is the horse of many names.

Dumb Mule
Bronc
Poneh
Cuddles
Baby
Crazy B*tch
Dumb-***
"SQUIGGO!"
"You's so purdy."
"She's the one that looks like a mule with horse ears."
"Myyyy..... Precious....."
Fatty-Lumpkin
Re-tard


Yep...


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I have a Morgan his real name is November Rayne and I usually either call him rainy or beauty and I just recently got an appy whose name is Dakota Joe.I dont like that name at all but I dont want to change it too much because he knows his name so I usually call him Dacks when I talk to him and I call him spots or little foot when I talk about him.He has feet like dinner plates they are so huge so I jokingly call him little foot after the dinosaur on the childrens movie land before time.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Rascal is the horse of many moods, and names to match.
Mamas Boy
A**hat
Butt Face
Honey Lamb
Fatty Lumpkin....pony from a book I read
Booty, for those days he won't settle and keeps shakin da bootay
there are a couple more I won't type for when he does dangerous crap 

DH calls him Pammy's ROTTEN Rascal ROFL he wants to put that as his registered name.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

G, G-man, Buddy, Filthy Mess, Monster


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright Tess has a few...

Tess- Dragon, Wessy, WhitchyBitchy.
Lucy- Lulu, Frostinoss
Zorro- RooRoo, Zozzles, The Destroyer..(Can't say what else I call him


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Cowboy - Munster, Stinker, Cowboy Xavier (Last Name)}when I'm upset with him , Chub

Diamond - Wittle Fat Poneh, Fazzo, Prego, Sweet pony, pretty pony, Tank

Oats - Oatsy man, Oatsy, Oatsers Blokesers Boy, Oatsy Blowkzey, Bubbles, Oatsers man, Oatsys buddy

Yea, some of them are completely retarded, but hey, gotta love em


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Ransom gets called Ranny, Ranny-som, Buttface, Spookster & Prickly Pete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Buttface seems to be a popular name for horses...:rofl:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Maximus's call names include Mostus (on account o' he's the horse with the maximostust), Hammer Head and Lug Nut.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Mr. Bingley gets called: Mr. B, Big Boy, Bing, Bingo, Bing a Ding, Big Red, Old Man
And Belle gets called: Belle Belle, Little B, Hells Bells. It's kind of funny to think I have a Bing and Belle, these were the names my horses already had when I got them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

hemms said:


> Maximus's call names include Mostus (on account o' he's the horse with the maximostust), Hammer Head and Lug Nut.


LOL, we used to call him Coltus Maximus when he was a little guy, for the same sort of reason.

Appy Gilmore gets called G Man, Appy G, Mr G, The dum grey one, pig, 

Ben, is Bunnykins, Bun Bun, Benjamin Bunny.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Selena evolved into Leanie which evolved into Selenie-weanie, and now we just call her "Weanie" or "Weiner", sometimes just "Wean." xDDD 

Rebel is Reb, Rebby, Rebzilla, Reb-a-muffin.

Jester is just Jess or Jessie.

Ruger is Rugey, Rugey Dugey, Roo-roo. Du-mas (Like dumbass only pronounced differant.)


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Princess gets: 
Prin, prindalin, red pony, idiot, prinny, 

Ella,
Ell, Ella Bella, baby, black *****, 

A friend calls her max
Knackers - if he's not a good pony thats where he goes! Frequently hear her threatening to shoot him as he bucks!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Cruiser gets: 
Fatty
Bigs
Biggie Smalls
Spooks
Bulldozer (he plows through any and all brush when riding the range)
Itchy


----------



## PonyGuru (Aug 7, 2011)

Indy gets fatty,fatbum and fishy


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

rio: boo-bear, butt face, and then its gets worse from there XD dont have too many "pet names" for him but when he ****es me off... now thats another story..


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Butt face is a totally acceptable pet name:lol:


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

alfie gets called, Boyo/ Little man/ **** head/ Little freak


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Princess mare, mare, queenie, princess, Ambermare...


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Smoke gets: Smokey, Smokey the Walker [says only you can prevent forest fires], Smokestacks, Smoke-a-loke, Smelly, Assface. <3


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

Smoochie gets: Smooch, Pork, Porky, Porkasaur, Brat, Evil Horse
Samra gets: Pretty Girl, Hungry Horse, Piggy, Chicken-s***, Samra Horse

love my girls


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Cody gets called: Cods, mr. man, mr.shiney, sexxy man beast (im not kidding lol), fatty, pig, and quite frequently, when around other horses other then his lover, ******* and **** tends to come up alot lol

I call my friends mare "Splash": Splash Monster, and Bitchy Mare alot (she has an attitude problem lol)


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Well my old pony, named Red Hott, was always Red ******* (or Red Monster when the kids were around) He really grew into his nickname...haha!

My Buckskin filly is usually: Pony(shes 16 hands haha), Little mare, Fat girl, baby, sexy girl, or on those frustraiting days, "dumb *****" hahah

My older mare I have pretty much aquired at this point is: Big mare, old lady, grumpy old lady, ***** mare.

Then the colt i have in training, whose name is georgie: curious george, dumdum, baby dumbass.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Most of them are not forum appropriate. It generally starts with "You stupid somethin', somethin', somethin', what the somethin' were you thinking?" 

A few -
Pella (2 yo) is often "Pella ****y Pants"
Woodstock answers and comes in from pasture when referred to as "Knothead" 
Buttons - Mama B, she was a long time broodie and is mother still to any youngin that goes in the pasture, especially the human variety. 
Jana - Bossy Butt, Jana Banana, Red
Lacey - Lou, Lacey Lou Mama, dirtball (she is grey and a total pig)
Hondo - Old fart, old man, sexy man
Dynasty - Doo, Dyney, my best friend's 4 yo daughter calls him DY-NO-MITE!
Missy - Moo, Big Girl, Diva
Merit - I don't have a call name for him aside from that but my 6 yo calls him "Merry Berry"


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

some of you know I just got this mare, I was never a fan of her color, and I hate her barn name, Sophie...
but I looked into her eyes and immediately thought "sky eyes"...so that is her nickname. I have bonded with her very strongly.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Quebell des Bruyeres. To long,to fancy and to french,haha!

Bell
Babybell
Asshat
Wost (sausage in flemish dialect)
Aope (monkey in flemish dialect)
Tank


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Freedom is known as "Spooky Spook." Everyone thought at first it was because she was black, but take a different guess...lol. Although, she is much calmer now.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Red: baby, baby-doll, sweetheart, lovey dovey, cute stuff, honey bunch, handsome, beautiful 
On not-so-good days, s**thead, woahh d*** it!
And the day he threw me in the dirt, I called him "glue" all day.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Faceman said:


> Casper, my personal riding horse, has always been Forrest Gump.
> 
> Any fool can see the resemblance...


OMG thats hilarious


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

little man, pony boy, shortie (no wonder he has a complex)
lil sh*t, cutie patootie, and some people call him yellow horse


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Let's see

Dublin gets called Dubby, Doubles, or Dubbs for short depending on my mood lol
Chunk, Chunk-a-muffin, or miss fatty pants 
And occasionally Kiddo, Spaz and/or Goof


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Twit, Alpo, Captain Rocketshorts...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha...Alpo...:rofl:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Curly gets-
Curl-a-wurl, donkey (when shes being funny), princess, baby
or anything else that may happen to come out of my mouth!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Abby knows her name, but can't distinguish the difference between Abby and Fatty, so she gets that often. Along with Fatass, Pudge, and Dipsh*t.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Alibi gets called Ali, Alibubba, babygirl, Miss fattyboombalaty, Mare, Mule (she has big ears), Cutie, girl on the good days

Jerkface, MARE!, ***, Shark eyes, on the bad days


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

my horse is referred to as Handsome most of the time. Dip**** if he is bad.

The 2 I'm training right now...the paint is referred to as disrespectful *****. The saddlebred is sweetness or babygirl. Only been working with them for 3 days...already have nicknames. I don't even know their real names...oops


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL Had one at a barn I was at that was affectionately called Black Hearted B!+ch.... That critter would eat your lunch if you wasn't paying attention.....


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Kitty gets:

Miss Kitty, Miss Kit, Black Booty, Nugget

Jesse gets:

Fatty, Jessermaroo


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Lakota gets: 

When he's nice: pretty boy, sweet boy

Dumb: Dip****

Bratty: dogfood, *******, dickhead 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Ciro gets called mr.deniro, poo face, pony (he is almost 18hands), lovey butt, poo butt, stinkers, cici, bubby, C


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Sam goes by Dork.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Foxy: Fox, Fatty, Chunky, Pony
Maggie: Beast woman, Pony, Mags, Princess
Cajun: Poppa (my stallion) Man horse, Bub
Red: Bubba, Moose, Dope, Doof

and they all have been called Alpo at some time, usually after they've screwed up in the show ring  Red especially after he tried to shove me in the mud after a showmanship class


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr. Big Stuff is usually referred to as Big. There are some occasions when I call him names that are not fit to print in a public forum. Somehow that doesn't keep them from coming out of my mouth. When he's really bad and we have a CTJ meeting, it usually ends with a threat: Keep it up, Big. Dogs have to eat too, ya know! 

My other horse, the inestimable, supremely dignified and civilized OTTB who would never deign to misbehave or even appear to be out of sorts is always referred to as DB. He is so sure of himself and so haughty, that his name really should be Butler. Or Colonel. If you aren't inimately aquainted with him (ie. if you haven't been downwind of one of his farts) then he is Mr. DB to you.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Golden, I've always enjoyed your Appy's name from the day I read it on the calendar you sent me with the photo of our two boys. 

I also may just have to borrow your quote line once in a while... hee hee!


----------



## justdreamchasin (Oct 28, 2020)

My QH Andy is referred to as "big guy" a LOT. Plus, the classics:

-Buddy, bubba, bubs, handsome, handsome man, pretty boy... you get the point 

And, of course, there's always the "exCUSE you!" when he does something naughty. Here are some other ones for context:
"Can you chill for like 2 seconds?!" 
"You are dra-MAAAA-tic!"
"Payyy attention please!"


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*
The forum has undergone a new posting program and resurrected aged threads...
Due to the age of the thread and inactivity....

*THIS THREAD IS CLOSED...*


----------

